# sex during two week wait



## cvaeh

Hi everyone. 

i have read differing opinions in this. some websites say that sex and having an orgasm helps implantation. other websites say sex prevents the embryo implantation.

anyone like to share their experiences or thoughts.

i have never got to embryo transfer but hope i will this time.
xxxx


----------



## hockey24

I was told during my IVF consult with my FS NOT to have sex during the TWW. Not sure the reasoning though.


----------



## augustluvers

I didn't want to read and run. I don't have the any answers since I'm currently in the IUI stage, but I know that my fertility center told us that in regards to IUI, you can have sex in the 2 week wait. 

DH and I try not to have sex as much though. 

I hope some of the IVF girls on here give you some answers. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Well i started my 2ww today and personally i wont be having sex during this time as i know that orgasms cause uterine contractions and i am not going to risk disturbing our precious lil embie, but each to their own but for the sake of a few wks i would rather not take any chance no matter how small xxx


----------



## Springy

I am not going through IVF but am doing lots of research as that's my next step and from everything I have read you are suppose to abstain after embryo transfer till your beta test. Good luck!


----------



## readyformore

We only did IUI but our RE told us that sex in the 2ww is ok.

I've also never abstained with either my IUI or my spontaneous pregnancies.

I've never done IVF though, so not sure if the advice would be different.


----------



## _Nell

My clinic advise no sex in the TWW from IVF - asides implantation help/hindering it is due to the risk of torsion to your ovaries. IUI would be fine but with IVF after ER your ovaries are big and empty and easily at risk of twisting etc.

I have heard some US clinics advise intercourse the night before ET, the theory is the sperm primes the uterus ready for implantation. I don't believe there are any clinical trials to confirm either way though :flower:


----------



## spidergirl

Hi hun on my last round of ivf, when i was doing my embryo transfer i was on the table on the doctor was doing his thing, my OH turned to the nurse looked her dead in the eye and said can we have sex now. I went bright red and i put the sheet over my face to hide my embarrassment lol. The nurse laughed and said you mean make love she smiled at me as i looked out from under the sheet and said it best if you wait till after the 2ww. As i would be using pessaries but if we did have sex to make sure not to overexert your self and make sure it was protected. I hope that helps and wish you the best of luck with your treatment hugs and baby dust xx


----------

